# Runde Ecken?



## Krusty-Ac (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo...
Hab da mal ne farge!
Wie kann ich runde kanten an einem Viereckmachen , und wie konturen
dann füllen? ( soll aber dünn und scharf sein! )

Cya
Krusty-Ac


----------



## Tobias Menzel (28. Juni 2004)

Hi,

spontan würde ich sagen: Auswahlrechteck->Auswahl verändern->abrunden.
Dann: Kontur füllen.

... falls es das ist, was Du meintest. (Wird übrigens runder mit 2x um 8px abrunden statt 1x mit 16px)


----------



## Krusty-Ac (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Vielen DANKE für die schnelle Antword
DANKE  

bis dann....

Krusty-ac


----------



## prax (28. Juni 2004)

Es gibt aber auch ein Videotutorial dazu wenn du mal unter Tutorials nachsiehst


----------



## Waterstorm (28. Juni 2004)

So nun kann es sein das man sich die Frage stellt, wieso die Ecken  so etwas pixelig sind!
Nunja das kann man umgehen! Für dem ,der sich auch die Frage gestellt hat bzw. dem das aufgefallen ist, der sollte sich dies zu Gemüte führen Ulf-Theis; Runde Ecken


Pitri


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2004)

Waterstorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So nun kann es sein das man sich die Frage stellt, wieso die Ecken  so etwas pixelig sind!
> Nunja das kann man umgehen!



Ja, am besten in dem man nicht nur 2 % der Kapazität von Photoshop nutzt ... 'umständlich' kommt auch zum Ziel, aber das muss doch echt nicht sein 

Und dann gäbe es da noch die Fülloptionen für Ebenen mit denen man einem Objekt eine schöne Kontur erstellen kann.

Beispiel mit PS 6:


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2004)

Wie prax schon geschrieben hat:
Schaut euch das Videotutorial an und vergesst diese "Workarounds",
die ihr hier gepostet habt.
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials63290.html

Man kann sich das Leben auch absichtlich kompliziert machen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tobias Menzel (28. Juni 2004)

Ich würde sagen: Jeder wie er mag.
Es kommt auch immer darauf an, was ich erreichen möchte: eine editierbare Form, geglättete Übergänge, oder einfach nur eine -Pixel-Linie.

Fällt es bei dieser Operation wirklich so ins Gewicht, mit welchen Mitteln ich zum Zeil komme?

P.S.: Ich hab noch einen:
          Rechteckebene erstellen, Fülloptionen->Schein nach außen, Farbe=Farbe des Rechtecks, Deckkraft 100, Überfüllen 100, Bereich nach Belieben... :suspekt:


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Datic _
> *Fällt es bei dieser Operation wirklich so ins Gewicht, mit welchen Mitteln ich zum Zeil komme?
> *



Nicht zwangsläufig, aber warum sollte man Schritte machen, die zwar zum Ziel führen aber nicht dafür gedacht waren? Natürlich ist es möglich einen Nagel mit einem Amboss in ein Holzbrett zu rammen, aber der Hammer ist da eleganter 

Nein, mal im Ernst: Was ist so schlimm daran, die richtigen Funktionen des Programmes zu nutzen, wenn man sie gezeigt/empfohlen bekommt?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (28. Juni 2004)

OK, hast mich überzeugt.

(obwohl, den Vergleich zwischen Amboss und dem Auswahlwerkzeug mag ich )


----------

